# Solved: DCIM folder wont show on my pc



## tiger789 (Dec 24, 2008)

My pc is xp prefessional and this folder DCIM did work with my Ultra Slim Digital Camera until my daughter used it on her mircosopt vista computer and now I get I/O device error message and wont recognise the removeral device F that is the camera I have the right memory card in it SD merory 2GB. I am new to this and would like to get it back for my computer and I don't want to have to wait for my daughters it works on her vista to transfer the photos so I can print them. Please I much appricate any help that I can get. Is it because my pc has an older version of windows than hers.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome. Your version of windows shouldn't matter. It almost sounds like the sd card is damaged. Do you see any photos on it when inserted into your camera?


----------



## robward23 (Dec 24, 2008)

i have the same problem i think, although i can still retireve the pictures, just not the videos

so i bought my girfriend a casio digital camera for xmas, similar to one i have but a newer version. 

When I use MY camera with a standard memory card i take pictures and videos, put the memory card in my laptop and they just play right away using windows media player . . However when i put the memory card into HER camera and try using it in video mode i cant seem to play them normally through windows media player using the SAME memory stick as I use in MY own camera

They do store on the card though and are picked up by my laptop as "MOV" files and not AVI files which they are when using my camera ???? So basically something is wrong ?? any suggestions ?? I cant even transfer the movies made on HER camera to Windows Movie maker like I have done with mine before, even though we are using the same memory card. I have download VLC media player and can play them through that so i know the actual camera works fine.


----------



## tiger789 (Dec 24, 2008)

yes I can see photos on the camera but not on my pc


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Are you sure drive F is the correct drive? Do you have more than one chip slot?


----------



## tiger789 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you for you advice, yes the it is F, using using the USB cable supplied with the camera, E is for the outside dvd burner it is working on the Vista version of Mircosoft not my XP prefessional. It is still not working and thanks again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I have run across 2 gig chips that won't be recognized on my xp home system, but, since you are using the USB cable direct and not an sd chip slot, I'm baffled.


----------



## tiger789 (Dec 24, 2008)

thank you for your help I may need to get a card reader and see if that works. Should I try that, thank you anyway.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can't hurt to try. Card readers are pretty cheap now. And you're very welcome  Happy Holidays


----------



## DerekC (Jan 10, 2005)

This could be unrelated, but it sounds kind of similar. I have xp and brought a flash drive to a friend with vista. When plugged in, vista said something about needing to scan and repair, or cancel. After we ran the first option, I was unable to use the drive on my xp machine, just on vista. I ended up having to copy everything off the flash drive onto her computer. format the drive, then copy everything back on (now we just click cancel if i ever plug it into her computer).

You may want to copy all the pics from the camera onto your daughters computer. Format the card with the camera options, then copy and paste them back onto the camera (or other media device) and see if it will work on your computer again.


----------



## tiger789 (Dec 24, 2008)

thank you but that is what I did to see if that works and I put it on her flash drive and that worked, this time. But I also did not have my outside burner on either so that may be the problem. Thank you again and have a happy holiday


----------



## tiger789 (Dec 24, 2008)

thank you for everyones help. It is working now. I turned off my outside dvd burner. I used USB for the burner too. When it is off it the folder comes up but not when it is turned on. I think that is what was causing the problem. For now it is working. So I thank you for all your support and I hope that you have a wonderful holiday


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

That is why I asked about the correct drive letter  An external burner would be assigned a drive letter, probably the one you were used to seeing as F. When it's disconnected, the SD card will grab the first available drive letter.

You can mark the thread solved right above your first post.


----------

